# kommentare in word



## elli (18. Juni 2003)

windows XP, word 2002:
habe bis jetzt kommentare, die als sprechblasen angezeigt werden.
das will ich aber nicht.
ich möchte nur die textpassagen farbig markiert haben + bei mouseover erscheint der kommentar.
kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Trinity X (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elli _
> *windows XP, word 2002:
> habe bis jetzt kommentare, die als sprechblasen angezeigt werden.
> das will ich aber nicht.
> ...



Hi,

du hast zwei Möglichkeiten, um die Markups auszublenden...
Sofern im Dokument welche vorhanden sind, bekommst du im Menü "Ansicht" auch den Menüeintrag "Markup" angezeigt.
Ein Klick darauf und die Dokument-Kommentare sind "weg".
Willst du sie dauerhaft ausblenden und nur die Kommentar-Markierungen bei Bedarf lokalisieren, dann gehe zum Menü "Extras" - "Optionen" und dort auf den Dialog "Änderungen verfolgen".
Im Bereich "Sprechblasen" kannst du dann individuell einstellen, wie Kommentare angezeigt werden.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## elli (25. Juni 2003)

ich möchte nicht, dass die kommentare ausgeblendet sind!
sondern:
dass statt SPRECHBLASEN einfach nur das WORT FARBIG markiert ist und wenn man über dieses mit der mouse geht, soll der kommentar erscheinen.


----------

